# Retired 20th Special Forces Group Soldiers Send Aid to Afghanistan



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/April/080414-01.html

KANDAHAR AIR FIELD, Afghanistan (Courtesy of CJTF-101 Public Affairs, April 14, 2008) – Afghan National Security Forces, assisted by Coalition forces, distributed aid donated by the retired 20th Special Forces Group Soldiers to the Tarin Kowt Hospital in Oruzgan province, April 6. 

The donation was made possible with the help of $11,750 in funding, clothing donations, school supplies, the help of National Guard trucks, 20th Special Forces Group retirees and the coordination of current Special Forces Soldiers. 

According to one of the event organizers, the money and supplies were mainly donated by U.S. citizens.

Retired 20th SFG Soldiers used the money to purchase blankets, school supplies, socks and winter clothing. Private companies also donated clothing and additional school supplies.  

Once the supplies arrived in Afghanistan, members of the Afghan National Police assisted Coalition forces in distributing the goods. 

Afghan National Police forces delivered the goods to the Tarin Kowt Hospital and met with Dr. Esa, the hospital’s assistant director.  The ANP explained that the supplies were gifts to the Afghan people from families and businesses in the United States.

The hospital will make announcements on the radio to inform the local village elders of the available aid.

The school supplies were presented to Ramatullah, the Tarin Kowt minister of education.  He intends to distribute the supplies to all the schools in the province.  He was pleased when he was informed there would be more shipments of school supplies for Oruzgan province. 

Ramatullah thanked the ANP for their support and for the supplies.








> Soldiers from the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force get ready to hand out aid, donated by retired 20th Special Forces Group Soldiers, to the Tarin Kowt Hospital in Oruzgan province, Afghanistan, April 6.  The donation was made possible with the help of $11,750 in funding, clothing donations, school supplies, and the help of National Guard trucks, 20th Special Forces Group retirees and the coordination of current Special Forces Soldiers.  (Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force - Afghanistan, courtesy photo)









> Afghanistan Soldiers distribute aid, donated by retired 20th Special Forces Group Soldiers, to the Tarin Kowt Hospital in Oruzgan province, Afghanistan, April 6. The donation was made possible with the help of $11,750 in funding, clothing donations, school supplies, and the help of National Guard trucks, 20th Special Forces Group retirees and the coordination of current Special Forces Soldiers.  (Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force - Afghanistan, courtesy photo)


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2008)

Look at the Redneck Mafia go!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 14, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Look at the Redneck Mafia go!



LMAO!

Nice to read, thanks for the post.


----------



## mattie2u (Apr 15, 2008)

The generousity of SF never ceases to amaze me.  Good for them!


----------

